# My growing girl...



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucy is about 5 1/2 months old now! She's come a long way from the little 8-week old we brought home last October!! She has been such a joy to my husband and me! I love her puppy coat, but I know that the dreaded "change" will be coming soon... These pics were taken this weekend, about 24 hours after I had bathed/dried/clipped FFT. I'm starting to think about having to graduate to "real" grooming for her soon. I purchased the Muddy Creek video that was recommended on this forum (haven't viewed it yet - maybe this weekend!) 

Here's my girl!!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh she is soooo beautiful!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow she's grown! She looks so pretty.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

So beautiful! I know how you feel. We had to cut Gorky's hair, with trepidation but we are glad we did. He has a mixture of adult hair and puppy hair and it has made it alot easier during this stage. Lucy has a beautiful coat of hair and it looks like you have groomed her well.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is a stunner!! You are doing an amazing job of keeping her groomed. I am very impressed. When you decide it is time for her big girl hair cut, we can be on the phone and I would be only too happy to assist you. I would highly recommend that the first big groom she go to a really good groomer, so you have lines to follow and can get tons of great photos to help you along. Clipping off all this coat and getting the clip just right can be challenging for someone who has done it before.I would love to see her in a continental with rosettes on the bum and all the bells and whistles before all is lost, but that would cost a small fortune!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I would love to see her in a continental with rosettes on the bum and all the bells and whistles before all is lost, but that wlould cost a small fortune!!


Ahhhh, it's only money!! You can't take it with you!!  

There's a groomer in Mandan (sister city to Bismarck, just across the Missouri River) who is supposed to be very knowledgeable about poodle cuts... I may talk to her... I do know she was kind of a crab when Katy was trying to find a shop to apprentice in - she seemed rather snobbish... but if she's a good groomer, I can deal... tell me what you think of her site...

http://bis.midco.net/dakotasunrise/HTML Pages/Grooming.htm


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Ahhhh, it's only money!! You can't take it with you!!
> 
> There's a groomer in Mandan (sister city to Bismarck, just across the Missouri River) who is supposed to be very knowledgeable about poodle cuts... I may talk to her... I do know she was kind of a crab when Katy was trying to find a shop to apprentice in - she seemed rather snobbish... but if she's a good groomer, I can deal... tell me what you think of her site...
> 
> http://bis.midco.net/dakotasunrise/HTML Pages/Grooming.htm


It looks like she does a fine job. I love the big full top knot on the parti toward the bottom.

Would you consider a full continental for a bit? It would make your work half as difficult because you wouldn't need to worry about the back end much, and a ton of the baby coat would be scissored off. Ohhhhh....I am getting excited!!!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Would you consider a full continental for a bit? It would make your work half as difficult because you wouldn't need to worry about the back end much, and a ton of the baby coat would be scissored off. Ohhhhh....I am getting excited!!!


Perrrrhaps.... :lol: I can tell you that when Meau gets groomed in her modified continental, David can't wait to parade her around town - I think he LIKES to be seen with fancy poodles!! 

At what age is this something we can consider for Lucybug?? I can consult with the groomer and see if this is something she'd do for us...

Geeez, Arreau... being so excited about her haircut it's like you're her GRANDMA or something! ound: :lol:


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

She's beautiful! Well, she's always been very cute, but now, Wow!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Lucy is OH SO PRETTY! Love her full coat... but yes, the work is going to get pretty tough in a bit. 
You can put her in a CC at 8 or 9 months and it will help a great deal... but it's still going to be difficult when she's going through coat change. If you can do it, that would be fabulous to see.

Good luck, enjoy your fast growing lovely girl!
Karen


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Perrrrhaps.... :lol: I can tell you that when Meau gets groomed in her modified continental, David can't wait to parade her around town - I think he LIKES to be seen with fancy poodles!!
> 
> At what age is this something we can consider for Lucybug?? I can consult with the groomer and see if this is something she'd do for us...
> 
> Geeez, Arreau... being so excited about her haircut it's like you're her GRANDMA or something! ound: :lol:


Her coat is long enough to do it now, but I would wait until a) The weather is a bit warmer 'cause I know how much she loves playing outside and her little bum would FREEZE, and b) Her top knot is still a bit short to tie up and stay up. I'd say April. Then the coat change hasn't gotten underway yet either, so you will be giving yourself a big break with a lot of that coat gone. We'll have to find you a ton of photos to take with you.

Bless David's heart! He has really gotten into the Poodle ownership thing, and is such a great Daddy. Your critters are so blessed to have such a great family.

I AM her Grandma, but don't want to overstep my boundaries as Grandma's so often do. Whatever you do with her clip will make me happy, but I just thought...I know how much you are enjoying the grooming aspect, and she is looking soooooo pretty with her long coat, it just seems a shame to take it all off. You and Lucy have Grandma's blessing whatever way you decide to go with this!!


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

She is a stunning girl!! You are doing a fantastic job grooming her!! Amazing! Thank you for sharing pics!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is pretty stunning, if I do say so myself!! I cannot get over how beautifully she is maturing. I have looked at these photos 50 times already this morning. She has an awesome chest! (Thank you Holly!!)


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a consultation appointment tomorrow at 12:45 with the groomer I listed... She sounds anxious to get her hands on Lucy - but I told her that I'm not ready to do the full CC until the weather warms up a bit... she cautioned me that if I do that type of cut it will take regular upkeep to look good and I'm OK with that... I don't think it's a cut I want her in forever, but it will be fun for a while!!  I'll let y'all know how the appointment goes tomorrow! 

...OK, now I'm getting nervous... :lol:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I have a consultation appointment tomorrow at 12:45 with the groomer I listed... She sounds anxious to get her hands on Lucy - but I told her that I'm not ready to do the full CC until the weather warms up a bit... she cautioned me that if I do that type of cut it will take regular upkeep to look good and I'm OK with that... I don't think it's a cut I want her in forever, but it will be fun for a while!!  I'll let y'all know how the appointment goes tomorrow!
> 
> ...OK, now I'm getting nervous... :lol:


Don't be nervous!! Be excited like Grandma Cherie is!!! The nice thing about the CC is you are not afraid to clip her, so you can still do her face, feet and tail, and carefully follow the lines the groomer puts in and keep her looking lovely all the time. Just take her in every few months for a good scissor job and re-definition of the lines.

OMG...I am soooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my - she definitely is not a baby any more !!!!

She is so beautiful - as always, and I will personally shave that groomer bold if she messes up Lucy's hair !!!!:viking:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Oh my - she definitely is not a baby any more !!!!
> 
> She is so beautiful - as always, and I will personally shave that groomer bold if she messes up Lucy's hair !!!!:viking:


Ha,ha Wishpoo. I wondered when you would notice Lucy's new photos. You ARE the president of her fan club here!!


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous!! I can't wait to hear how it goes tomorrow  Good luck!!!

(on a side note... I have been watching Ceasar Milan on the National Geographic channel online and have THOROUGHLY enjoyed every minute. I find myself tearing up at times because the stories are so moving! I can NOT believe some of the dogs he works with! Absolutely amazing. If not for you and your comments on the "other" thread  I don't think I would have taken the time and I sure would have missed out! Thanks so much!!)


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ha ha Arreau : ))) - many times I try "not to comment" since I was worried Mrs. Sugarplum would really start thinking that I am becoming one of those 
"crazed fans" and that she will need to ask for "restraining order" for poor Wishpoo :secruity: LMAO


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Ha ha Arreau : ))) - many times I try "not to comment" since I was worried Mrs. Sugarplum would really start thinking that I am becoming one of those
> "crazed fans" and that she will need to ask for "restraining order" for poor Wishpoo :secruity: LMAO


Nah...I think Plumcrazy is likely touched that you love her girl so much! As Lucy's breeder, I know I am. Don't worry about the restraining order...comment away!! I am sure every comment makes PC's day, because I am sure it is easy to tell how much SHE loves her Lucybug.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Ladybug said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous!! I can't wait to hear how it goes tomorrow  Good luck!!!
> 
> (on a side note... I have been watching Ceasar Milan on the National Geographic channel online and have THOROUGHLY enjoyed every minute. I find myself tearing up at times because the stories are so moving! I can NOT believe some of the dogs he works with! Absolutely amazing. If not for you and your comments on the "other" thread  I don't think I would have taken the time and I sure would have missed out! Thanks so much!!)


Thanks for the compliment on my baby and don't worry - I'll be sharing what the groomer says/does!! 

Also, I am SOOO glad you decided to check Cesar out - I am very aware he is not for "everyone", but it's really important for "everyone" to actually experience his methods for themselves and THEN make a decision if they like his style or not... I first heard about him on a horse forum I belong to and there were basically 2 camps there, too - those who loved him and those who hated him... Because there was such controversy on that forum I decided I had to see what this guy was all about (I admit that I watched the first shows just WAITING for him to do something that I found objectionable so I could comment on the forum - but I've never seen him do anything I can object to!!)

:beauty: Awwwww, Wishpoo!!! I love that you love my Lucy!! I tell her all the time that she is soooo beautiful and that people all over the world love her!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy smokes. She is causing quite a stir!!! I posted these photos on FB, on my page and the Arreau page and quite a lot of `likes" and comments are coming in.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Ohhhh you beat me to posting on Facebook - I'll go post her there too, so she gets even more "exposure"! If you think she's getting some attention now, just wait until she gets a new haircut!! ound:


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

She is just gorgeous!! I love the third shot of her - she looks so grown up!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow - she really is pretty and all that hair/fur! And I agree with others you are doing a great job grooming.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Olie said:


> Wow - she really is pretty and all that hair/fur! And I agree with others you are doing a great job grooming.


Thanks, Olie!! :embarrassed: I really do enjoy grooming her! I just know that before long, I'll be out of my comfort zone of puppy bath/blow/brush/comb/FFT... But that's when we LEARN, when we're out of our comfort zone!! RIGHT???  :cheer2:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Thanks, Olie!! :embarrassed: I really do enjoy grooming her! I just know that before long, I'll be out of my comfort zone of puppy bath/blow/brush/comb/FFT... But that's when we LEARN, when we're out of our comfort zone!! RIGHT???  :cheer2:


Oh gosh, I have been out of mine! Although my kids don't look bad - they are poodles- I think I make take Arreaus advice she gave you, find a good groomer to set the pattern lol!!


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

She's adorable; I LOVE her coloring .

I can't wait to see her new do!! I've been thinking about putting Ivy into her CC soon since she's 8 months old. Maybe I'll take the plunge after seeing how Lucy turns out.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucy's not quite 6 months old yet, so depending on what the groomer has to say - we may still wait a little bit to have her done - it's still freakin' cold here in North Dakota, too, so if we wait until March or April to do the actual CC it won't hurt my feelings (or Lucy's chilly bum!)  The groomer is pretty excited to meet Lucy and assess her coat and the potential of putting her into a CC - she said we may need to do "something" before the CC, but she won't know what that "something" is until after she meets her... I have :msn: in my tummy! :lol:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Lucy's not quite 6 months old yet, so depending on what the groomer has to say - we may still wait a little bit to have her done - it's still freakin' cold here in North Dakota, too, so if we wait until March or April to do the actual CC it won't hurt my feelings (or Lucy's chilly bum!)  The groomer is pretty excited to meet Lucy and assess her coat and the potential of putting her into a CC - she said we may need to do "something" before the CC, but she won't know what that "something" is until after she meets her... I have :msn: in my tummy! :lol:


You are so darned cute!!!! I can`t wait.

Only my FB friends and Arreau fans can see her photos, so when you post on your home page, it just means MORE people get to ogle her and take in her beauty. The more the merrier. And yes, when she goes into her big girl hairdo, WOWIE...she is going to get a TON of attention!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Some of my facebook friends who I've never even met have commented on how beautiful they think she is; as well as my RL friends - some of whom have actually met Lucybug, too!

Thanks again, for trusting me with such a wonderful companion!! :hug:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Some of my facebook friends who I've never even met have commented on how beautiful they think she is; as well as my RL friends - some of whom have actually met Lucybug, too!
> 
> Thanks again, for trusting me with such a wonderful companion!! :hug:


Are you kidding me??? THANK YOU for being such an incredible mother to one of my furkids, and for loving her the way you do, and for being so keen and wanting to learn how to groom her, and for being my friend and for....I could go on and on and on. You know how I feel about you, and you don't need to thank me. It is a privilege when a breeder can find families like yours for their puppies and get to be a part of them growing up and growing beautiful!!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh Lucy is absolutely beautiful. You are doing such a wonderful job grooming her!!!! I only hope I'll be able to do remotely as well with her sisters. The clippers are on order and my lesson is arranged. I can only hope with time I can catch on to this grooming thing too.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I can't wait to hear what the groomer says too! I have been more and more tempted to put Paris into a HCC lately, but I have decided to leave her in the Desi until after my poodle grooming exam later in the year, and perhaps next year I will do it. hehe!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

She is so gorgeous! I really am partial to reds and apricots, especially the darker aps.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marian said:


> She is so gorgeous! I really am partial to reds and apricots, especially the darker aps.


If Lucy follows in her full siblings footsteps she will continue to darken until she is about fourteen months old. She should end up a real dark red. Because her face and feet are so dark where she is clipped, that is a really good sign she is darkening now.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Oh Lucy is absolutely beautiful. You are doing such a wonderful job grooming her!!!! I only hope I'll be able to do remotely as well with her sisters. The clippers are on order and my lesson is arranged. I can only hope with time I can catch on to this grooming thing too.


You are going to do great!! You have an eye for a good Poodle and a good haircut, and that is half the battle won right there. I am so excited about Lucy's big girl haircut, and just ass excited about you and the girls coming over, getting my hands on them, and us working together to get those ladies stunning again.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

If I ever decide to get a spoo, I'm going to contact you first (it's a pretty big IF, but you never know).

I keep wondering if Teddy is going to get any lighter. I really like the color he is now, so I hope it doesn't change. He's almost 9 months old--should his color have cleared by now, or does it take longer?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marian said:


> If I ever decide to get a spoo, I'm going to contact you first (it's a pretty big IF, but you never know).
> 
> I keep wondering if Teddy is going to get any lighter. I really like the color he is now, so I hope it doesn't change. He's almost 9 months old--should his color have cleared by now, or does it take longer?


Thank you Marian! That was a very kind thing to say.

It is hard to say. It depends on Teddy's parents colour and their history of colour change. I am fortunate that we have been able to watch Lucy's full siblings, and all of them darkened tremendously, so I am very confident this litter will do the same. Usually you cannot get a good grasp on the lightening thing until they are about two years old. Like the silvers. They all are usually done completely clearing by about two. Wahever colour Teddy ends up, he will be pretty. He is a little doll!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She is a really lovely girl! I remember how excited I was each time I was getting close to putting Billy and Taffy into their Continental!! It was so much fun and I was so happy to see how they looked in their big girl and big boy cut. 

Can't wait to see her when she is done.
_


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, Arreau. Teddy's father is red and his mother is cream. My previous apricot was from two light apricots and he was already lighter at this age than Teddy is.

Sorry to hijack your thread, plumcrazy!


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Very pretty


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Awww, she is so pretty!
I love her colour and everything about her!
She is a star! 
...and will be even more so after her appt!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Awwwww!!! You guys are really all too sweet!!! Thank you for your kind words about my princess!

Marian - no problem! I love hearing about Teddy! 

Just remember - tomorrow is a consultation with the groomer (although she sounds like she's itching to get her hands on Lucy!) We may concur to do the CC in a month or two when it warms up a bit here in ND and when Lucy's coat may be a little more "mature"... But we'll see what the groomer says - and I'll definitely share here when I know more!!

G'night all!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm late to this post but Lucy looks sooooo pretty! I can't wait to hear what the groomer says. I would love to see her in Conti too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We are all so excited. The first thing I thought about when I opened my eyes this morning was Miss Lucybug in her continental!!! I hope the consultation goes as you hope. Can't wait to hear the news!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

mutters under her breath... "you guys are all a bunch of crazy poodle people..." ound: :lol: 

Actually, that's one of the first things *I* thought of when I woke up this morning, too! I'm wishing my day away and anxiously awaiting my 12:45 PM appointment!! I know that there won't be a lot "DONE" today, but we'll get some consulting out of the way and hopefully have a firm plan in mind for my baby!

signed... another crazy poodle person...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> mutters under her breath... "you guys are all a bunch of crazy poodle people..." ound: :lol:
> 
> Actually, that's one of the first things *I* thought of when I woke up this morning, too! I'm wishing my day away and anxiously awaiting my 12:45 PM appointment!! I know that there won't be a lot "DONE" today, but we'll get some consulting out of the way and hopefully have a firm plan in mind for my baby!
> 
> signed... another crazy poodle person...


You aren't crazy Cutie...just a proud Mommy who wants her Princess to be the best she can be. Now I have butterflies too!!! If she wants to do any scissor work today, do you have time at lunch to let her??


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I would have time to let her scissor, but I'm not sure if she'd want to do it without a bath and blow first... I did bath Lucy last weekend, but she's been rolling in the snow with her sisters for a few days and she's not as straight as she was on Sunday! If she needed to bath, blow and scissor her (and if SHE had time to do it) I'll just leave Lucy there until after work pick her up then... AFTER we talk about what she's planning to do with her, of course... 

I better make sure my camera batteries are charged! We have rally class tonight, too - so if the groomer DOES decide to do some work on her today, she'll have a great audience to show off to!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Woo-hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

She is such a beauty! You do a great job clipping her neck-looks so pro


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> She is such a beauty! You do a great job clipping her neck-looks so pro


Isn't she doing an amazing job of keeping up with her and keeping her looking beautiful?? I am totally iimpressed!!


----------

